# 2011 Tarmac Comp BB



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum here. After reading many threads I've decided to get a 2011 Tarmac comp but I'm switching it out with rival/force group instead of the 105s. 

I'm ordering the group but was wondering what kind of Force BB i need for the tarmac sl2? Thanks


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got the 2011 SL3 pro version and after calling Specialized they said I need a GXP for (running the red group), I know it is different from what you got but give their customer service a call and they will give you the final answer. I think the S-works framesets are the only models using BB30, the rest are 68mm, English.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wangster said:


> Hi, new to the forum here. After reading many threads I've decided to get a 2011 Tarmac comp but I'm switching it out with rival/force group instead of the 105s.
> 
> I'm ordering the group but was wondering what kind of Force BB i need for the tarmac sl2? Thanks


You'll need the SRAM GXP BB (english threaded). Here's the match for Force:
http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-force-bb


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

Great thanks for the help. Can't wait for it to come in and get built up.


----------

